# Seal meat anyone?



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

housecleaning & renos..stumbled across this in the cookbook archives;
Bon appatit! ;-)


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Transglutaminase said:


> housecleaning & renos..stumbled across this in the cookbook archives;
> Bon appatit! ;-)


Reminds me of the olde oxtail soup recipe. "first, kill an ox".


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Wonder what it tastes like?


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Seoul Food said:


> Wonder what it tastes like?


Sauteed in whale blubber, you'll never go back to Margarine.

A baby seal walked into a club....
Bartender says "thats not funny."


----------

